# Granitstaub dicht !



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Und es geht weiter: Granitstaub und Sprosspassage sind die nächsten deutschen "Trialserver"


RIFT Rorum


----------



## Dreviak (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter: Granitstaub und Sprosspassage sind die nächsten deutschen "Trialserver"
> 
> 
> RIFT Rorum



Schon traurig wie gehässig manche Menschen sind. Macht dich das an ?


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Lass ihn doch, ist doch bloß eine News 
Das Spiel läuft rund, es gibt weiterhin Events und neue Patches. Da ist mir die Anzahl der Server recht egal  Aber immerhin passiert was, wenns leere Server gibt. Nicht wie in SWToR, wo man es schlicht leugnet oder totschweigt


----------



## tekkon123 (8. März 2012)

Gute Aktion von Trion.Kein Mensch braucht leere Server.Wenn ich da an Blizzard denke die x tote Server einfach laufen lassen um keine negative Presse zu bekommen,wo mann als betroffener nur die wahl hat 20 euro pro char für einen Trans zu zahlen oder ebend auf einem Geisterserver zu spielen,lob ich mir Trion.Die denken an die Spieler und nicht an Presse oder Forentrolle.
So siehts dann für die armen wowler aus: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/3161446417


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Dreviak schrieb:


> Schon traurig wie gehässig manche Menschen sind. Macht dich das an ?



Für mich ist und bleibt Rift nur das Konstrukt von ein paar cleveren Finanzinvestoren das ausser Scheinaktionismus nur darauf aus ist mit möglichst wenig aufwand viel Profit zu machen. Selbst das neue Event ist wieder nur ne schlechte und peinliche Kopie von Blizzards Dunkelmondjahrmarkt.

Es wäre imho traurig wenn sich das wirklich auszahlt und im Spielemarkt Schule macht.


----------



## tekkon123 (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt Rift nur das Konstrukt von ein paar cleveren Finanzinvestoren das ausser Scheinaktionismus nur darauf aus ist mit möglichst wenig aufwand viel Profit zu machen. Selbst das neue Event ist wieder nur ne schlechte und peinliche Kopie von Blizzards Dunkelmondjahrmarkt.
> 
> Es wäre imho traurig wenn sich das wirklich auszahlt und im Spielemarkt Schule macht.


Seltsam.Der satz würde gespiegelt schon fast einen Sinn ergeben.Tausche Rift gegen WoW und Blizzard gegen ein Studio deiner wahl,dann hauts hin.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Seltsam.Der satz würde gespiegelt schon fast einen Sinn ergeben.Tausche Rift gegen WoW und Blizzard gegen ein Studio deiner wahl,dann hauts hin.



Blizz konnte sein Gewinnstreben zumindest soweit im Zaum halten das es zumindest für jede Rasse zu nem eigenen Startgebiet gereicht hat.

Nur mal als ein klitzekleines Beispiel.


----------



## floppydrive (8. März 2012)

Echt solche Leute wie dich gibt es in jedem gottverdammten MMORPG die rumheulen das alle Firmen nur Geldgeil sind und sich von von vorne bis hinten nur beschweren. RIFT ist und bleibt eines der besten MMORPG in letzter Zeit auf den Markt was Content Output, Usability usw. angeht.


----------



## Locopoco (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt Rift nur das Konstrukt von ein paar cleveren Finanzinvestoren das ausser Scheinaktionismus nur darauf aus ist mit möglichst wenig aufwand viel Profit zu machen. Selbst das neue Event ist wieder nur ne schlechte und peinliche Kopie von Blizzards Dunkelmondjahrmarkt.
> 
> Es wäre imho traurig wenn sich das wirklich auszahlt und im Spielemarkt Schule macht.



Es freut mich das dir Trion mit Rift wohl endlich eine Sinn und eine Aufgabe im Leben gegeben hat. 
Aber du hast wohl noch nichts von EA oder Activision/Blizzard gespielt, sonst wäre dir die, von dir beschrieben "Vorgehensweise" schon etliche Jahre bekannt.


----------



## tekkon123 (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Blizz konnte sein Gewinnstreben zumindest soweit im Zaum halten das es zumindest für jede Rasse zu nem eigenen Startgebiet gereicht hat.
> 
> Nur mal als ein klitzekleines Beispiel.


Itemshop,20 euro für Servertrans zahlen,alten Content aufwärmen,Namen ändern 8 euro,Charakter anpassen 15 euro,Volk wechseln 20 euro,Fraktionswechsel 25 euro,wow connect 2,99 euro im Monat.
Desweiteren sind 80% der Features in WoW von andern Spielen abgekupfert.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Itemshop,20 euro für Servertrans zahlen,alten Content aufwärmen,Namen ändern 8 euro,Charakter anpassen 15 euro,Volk wechseln 20 euro,Fraktionswechsel 25 euro,wow connect 2,99 euro im Monat.
> Desweiteren sind 80% der Features in WoW von andern Spielen abgekupfert.



Bis auf den Servertransfair Sachen die sich 10 Mio Leute freiwillig antun.

Und WoW kopiert halt gut und mit Esprit.


----------



## tekkon123 (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Bis auf den Servertransfair Sachen die sich 10 Mio Leute freiwillig antun.
> 
> Und WoW kopiert halt gut und mit Esprit.


Ich glaube nicht das die Chinesen die WoW am laufen halten für diese Dienste zahlen müssen.Die haben da ein anderes Systhem.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Lasst es doch einfach gut sein 
Ich danke dir stixxx für die Infos. So können Spieler auf den Servern schonmal drüber nachdenken, wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Ich empfehle die beiden Brutserver auch die anderen Server sind z.z. Bevölkerungsmässig stark am einbrechen auf den Abgeschaltenen Servern dürfte aber ohnehin kaum jemand sein am ehesten noch Erfolgsfarmer und so.

Leider bekommt man wenn man kaum englisch kann zu Rift nur noch wenig Informationen wozu die ganzeSammelei mit den Ballons z.b. gut sein soll aber das könnte ein Katalysator dafür werden das sich die Leute  im deutschen Sprachraum auf die beiden Brutserver konzentrieren.


----------



## corpescrust (8. März 2012)

Ich bin mit Rift voll zufrieden.

Schon wie der Hotfix heute nacht wieder aufgespielt wurde.
Morgens aufstehen , Hotfix runter laden und spielen.
Ohne das mir jegliche Spielzeit fehlt oder das ich etwas davon mit bekommen habe.
Das kenn ich von anderen Spielen nicht.

Das Event ist eine Kopie eines Jahrmarktes richtig.
Du weisst schon, dass Jahrmärkte nicht von Blizzard´erfunden wurden ?
Genau so wenig wie ,Berge ,Wasser, Pferde, Kühe, Häuser, Flüsse, Insekten, Gras, Feuer und so weiter.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Ich empfehle die beiden Brutserver auch die anderen Server sind z.z. Bevölkerungsmässig stark am einbrechen auf den Abgeschaltenen Servern dürfte aber ohnehin kaum jemand sein am ehesten noch Erfolgsfarmer und so.
> 
> Leider bekommt man wenn man kaum englisch kann zu Rift nur noch wenig Informationen wozu die ganzeSammelei mit den Ballons z.b. gut sein soll aber das könnte ein Katalysator dafür werden das sich die Leute im deutschen Sprachraum auf die beiden Brutserver konzentrieren.



Witzig ist ja, dass seit Dezember bis jetzt sogar mehr Spieler auf den Servern waren. Das kannst du auf riftstatus sehen.
Also nichts mit starkem Einbruch


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Hier kann ich nur wieder auf RIFT Population verweisen.

Rift Population

Habe damit schon selber gesammelt sicher sind die Daten nicht 100 % genau aber in etwa stimmen sie was man schon daran sieht das das Gilden/ Spieler verhältniss grob über den Daumen immer 1 : 10 ist.

Am allereinfachsten und besten wäre es wenn Trion als ach so toller Publisher einfach mal ein paar offene und halbwegs klare Worte mit seiner Community sprechen würde statt klammheimlich bei Nacht und Nebel die Server abzuschalten z.B. ob es mittelfristig bestandsgarantien für bestimmte Server gibt.

Ich bin mir aber sicher Trion wird weiterhin seiner Maxim treu bleiben die Situation bis zu letzten Minute schön zu reden allein um das Geldkassieren in Fernost nicht durch schlechte Presse zu gefährden.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Hier kann ich nur wieder auf RIFT Population verweisen.
> 
> Rift Population


Ein Addon, das aktuell von 9 Nutzern genutzt wird. Da vertrau ich lieber auf eine langfristige Server-Auslastungs-Statistik die mir sagt, dass seit dem Jahreswechsel weniger Server auf Niedrig und mehr Server auf Hoch stehen 



> Habe damit schon selber gesammelt sicher sind die Daten nicht 100 % genau aber in etwa stimmen sie was man schon daran sieht das das Gilden/ Spieler verhältniss grob über den Daumen immer 1 : 10 ist.
> 
> Am allereinfachsten und besten wäre es wenn Trion als ach so toller Publisher einfach mal ein paar offene und halbwegs klare Worte mit seiner Community sprechen würde statt klammheimlich bei Nacht und Nebel die Server abzuschalten z.B. ob es mittelfristig bestandsgarantien für bestimmte Server gibt.
> 
> Ich bin mir aber sicher Trion wird weiterhin seiner Maxim treu bleiben die Situation bis zu letzten Minute schön zu reden allein um das Geldkassieren in Fernost nicht durch schlechte Presse zu gefährden.


Klammheimlich. Na so heimlich kanns ja nicht gewesen sein wenn du es als Ankündigung im offiziellen Forum gefunden hast.
Und was reden sie schön? Sie handeln ja.
BioWare ist ein Beispiel für Schönreden, aber Trion sicherlich nicht.

Aktuell scheinen es mehr Spieler zu werden, dennoch gibt es eben diese leeren Server bedingt durch den kostenlosen Transfer auf vollere Server und eben den bisherigen Spielerschwund. Rift Population ist übrigens ziemlich nichtssagend, da Charaktere und nicht Accounts gezählt werden. Das einzige, was man vielleicht rauslesen könnte: Auf Immerwacht läuft man den meisten Spielern über den Weg bzw. auf Immerwacht spielen die meisten Nutzer dieses Addons.
Nunja, nichtssagend eben  Bei 9 Nutzern... ^_^


----------



## corpescrust (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Hier kann ich nur wieder auf RIFT Population verweisen.
> 
> Rift Population
> 
> ...



Außerdem wenn interessiert es ?

Ich log mich ein und hab Spass, Erweiterungen kommen regelmäßig, Server laufen gut und es ist genug los da wo ich spiele.

Du hörst dich an ,wie jemand der sich seiner Freundin getrennt hat.
Danach rennst du rum und machst sie überall schlecht ,weil du Angst hast ein anderer könnte sie vögeln.

Also wirklich !


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Ein Addon, das aktuell von 9 Nutzern genutzt wird. Da vertrau ich lieber auf eine langfristige Server-Auslastungs-Statistik die mir sagt, dass seit dem Jahreswechsel weniger Server auf Niedrig und mehr Server auf Hoch stehen



Laut Aussage des Programierers reiche 3 Leute pro Serverfraktion dicke aus um alle zu erfassen. Auf einigen Servern spielen halt so wenig leute das ne sicher erfassung im Vergleich zur relativen gesammtanzahl nicht mehr möglich ist.

Und mit den Nutzern sind die Leute gemeint die aktuell eben gerade im Spiel unterwegs sind und Daten sammeln und da sind neun Leute für Wochentags Vormittag in nem Spiel wie Rift doch relativ viele.

Das Accounts gezählt werden ist logisch da Datenschutz, aber ich denke man muss die Zahl nur durch 3 teilen dann weis man wieviel Leute auf nem Server spielen und das verückteste daran die Zahlen erscheinen sogar noch logisch und decken sich mit der aktuellen Situation und der Serverauslastung.


----------



## tekkon123 (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Laut Aussage des Programierers reiche 3 Leute pro Serverfraktion dicke aus um alle zu erfassen. Auf einigen Servern spielen halt so wenig leute das ne sicher erfassung im Vergleich zur relativen gesammtanzahl nicht mehr möglich ist.
> 
> Und mit den Nutzern sind die Leute gemeint die aktuell eben gerade im Spiel unterwegs sind und Daten sammeln und da sind neun Leute für Wochentags Vormittag in nem Spiel wie Rift doch relativ viele.
> 
> Das Accounts gezählt werden ist logisch da Datenschutz, aber ich denke man muss die Zahl nur durch 3 teilen dann weis man wieviel Leute auf nem Server spielen und das verückteste daran die Zahlen erscheinen sogar noch logisch und decken sich mit der aktuellen Situation und der Serverauslastung.


Brutwacht:0 nutzer 
Akal:1 nutzer
Immerwacht:1 nutzer
Trüpkopf:0 nutzer
Brutmutter:6 nutzer
Lesen,verstehen dann trollen.
Achja,der 9. ist auf einem englischn Server.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Lesen,verstehen dann trollen.




Den Ball nehme ich gerne auf es weden nur die Leute gezählt die _*AKTUELL*_ gerade in dem Moment (Wochentags mittagszeit)Daten sammeln.

Und da Brutmutter der einzige Server ist der noch ne gesunde Population hat sammeln da auch schon zur frühen Morgenstunde genug Daten.

Auf den anderen Server sind nur so wenig Addonnutzer weil da auch so immer weniger spielen.

Selbst der eine auf dem englischen Server hat an einem Tag die Daten von über 1000 Leuten gesammelt.

Warum ist den Brutmutter der laut Addon einzig volle Server gerade der der ab und zu ne Warteschlange hat ?

Warum ist Brutwacht bis vor kurzem der einzige Server ausser BM gewesen der über Mittel kommt ?

Warum weden Granitstaub und Sprosspassage die laut Addon praktisch leer sind zufällig gerade geschlossen ?

Warum werden trotz Rift Lite weiter Server geschlossen obwohl es für die Leute keine Extraserver gibt ?


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Die Zahl der Addon-Nutzer ist ja nichtmal genau, die errechnet sich aus der Anzahl hochgeladener Charaktere 
Und es werden nur Charaktere erfasst, die mindestens per MouseOver erwischt wurden.

Das Ding ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch sehr ungenau, schlicht weil es kaum genutzt wird und die Charaktere eben per MouseOver von einem Addon-Nutzer erwischt werden müssen. Mal schauen, vielleicht installier ichs mir auch. Wäre interessant zu wissen wieviele Spieler ich an einem Abend da noch zufügen kann ^_^


----------



## Quentaros (8. März 2012)

@thestixxx
dafür das du Rift an für sich nicht magst, hälst du dich aber ganz schön ran hier im Forum. 
Bist wohl doch recht gerne hier im Rift Forum. 
Kann es nicht vielleicht doch sein, dass du lieber doch Rift spielen würdest als WOW, nur ein klein wenig? 
Gut ich kanns verstehen, WOW wird nach 7 Jahren schnöde, auf der Suche nach einer Alternative bin ich dann auf Rift gestossen, auch durch Freunde aus WOW, bereue es kein bisschen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Addon-Nutzer ist ja nichtmal genau, die errechnet sich aus der Anzahl hochgeladener Charaktere
> Und es werden nur Charaktere erfasst, die mindestens per MouseOver erwischt wurden.
> 
> Das Ding ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch sehr ungenau, schlicht weil es kaum genutzt wird und die Charaktere eben per MouseOver von einem Addon-Nutzer erwischt werden müssen. Mal schauen, vielleicht installier ichs mir auch. Wäre interessant zu wissen wieviele Spieler ich an einem Abend da noch zufügen kann ^_^



Per Mouseover stimmt nicht ganz es reicht wenn jemand in der Nähe der Maus ist und bei Rift gibts auch extrem viel Randomgruppenblidung wo auch alles erfasst wird.


----------



## tekkon123 (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Den Ball nehme ich gerne auf es weden nur die Leute gezählt die _*AKTUELL*_ gerade in dem Moment (Wochentags mittagszeit)Daten sammeln.
> 
> Und da Brutmutter der einzige Server ist der noch ne gesunde Population hat sammeln da auch schon zur frühen Morgenstunde genug Daten.
> 
> ...


Warum?Kein Plan.Du bist der Experte im analysieren sinnfreier nichts aussagender Daten die mit Hilfe eines nicht genutzten Addons gesammelt wurden.
Kurze Frage,Brutwacht steht gerade auf mittel.Warum wird kein einziger nutzer angezeigt?Verschwörung?Oder ein Fall für Galileo Mystery?
Ich danke dir für diesen wunderschönen Tag.Selten hat mich ein Troll so gut unterhalten wie du.Leider muss ich nun auf meinem laut Addon leeren Server mit meinen imaginären leuten weiterspielen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> @thestixxx
> dafür das du Rift an für sich nicht magst, hälst du dich aber ganz schön ran hier im Forum.
> Kann es nicht vielleicht doch sein, dass du lieber doch Rift spielen würdest als WOW, nur ein klein wenig?
> Gut ich kanns verstehen, WOW wird nach 7 Jahren schnöde, auf der Suche nach einer Alternative bin ich dann auf Rift gestossen, auch durch Freunde aus WOW, bereue es kein bisschen.


 Mir ist das orginal immer noch lieber ald die bescheidene Kopie und da ich die erfolge in WoW bisher ein bischen Stiefmütterlich behandelt habe komme ich glaub ich noch 3 Jahre ohne Contentpatch hin.

Die allgemeine MMO begeisterung hat natürlich in all den Jahren etwas nachgelassen.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Der Addon-Autor sagt ganz klar MouseOver als Mindestvoraussetzung.
Und Randomgruppen schön und gut, durch die kleine Zahl der Nutzer auch nicht effektiv.

Ich hab nachher ein bisschen Haushalt vor mir, ich park dann meinen Charakter in der Tür vom Sanctum und dreh die Maus so, dass ich alle erfasse, die durchrennen. Mal schauen wieviele alleine dadurch dazu kommen


----------



## Quentaros (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Mir ist das orginal immer noch lieber ald die bescheidene Kopie und da ich die erfolge in WoW bisher ein bischen Stiefmütterlich behandelt habe komme ich glaub ich noch 3 Jahre ohne Contentpatch hin.
> 
> Die allgemeine MMO begeisterung hat natürlich in all den Jahren etwas nachgelassen.



Meinst mit Orginal Ultimate Online? 
Also WOW würde ich nicht als bescheidene Kopie bezeichnen. 
Es hatte schon seine Reize, aber mit Cata gings eher berg ab. Ich gebe ehrlich zu dass ich WOTLK auch als eines der besten Addons bezeichnen würde, da es einfach irgendwie Atmosphäre hatte von der Story. Was nicht heisst, das BC für mich schlecht war, es war auch sehr gut gewesen. In meinen Augen hat WOW schon seinen Höhepunkt mit Ende Lichking/Anfang Cata erreicht und pendelt sich wieder was nach unten, was auch damit zusammenhängt, dass es mehr Alternativen zu WOW gibt.

Also keine Angst, WOW wird noch ein paar Jährchen exisitieren und möglicherweise, wenn das Projekt "Titan" von Blizzard released wird, WOW zu einem Free2Play werden sollte, ist es auch nicht schlimm. 
Free2Play bedeuted nicht unbedingt, dass ein Spiel zum Untergang verdammt ist. 
Siehe World of Tanks.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Warum?Kein Plan.Du bist der Experte im analysieren sinnfreier nichts aussagender Daten die mit Hilfe eines nicht genutzten Addons gesammelt wurden.
> Kurze Frage,Brutwacht steht gerade auf mittel.Warum wird kein einziger nutzer angezeigt?Verschwörung?Oder ein Fall für Galileo Mystery?
> Ich danke dir für diesen wunderschönen Tag.Selten hat mich ein Troll so gut unterhalten wie du.Leider muss ich nun auf meinem laut Addon leeren Server mit meinen imaginären leuten weiterspielen.



Es gibt ne längere Forendisskussion zu dem Addon.

Wegen deiner Bedenken habe ich noch mal reingeschaut, es ist ganz einfach so das man für den Status "aktiver Nutzer" eine bestimmte Anzahl an Leute pro Sitzung erfassen muss.

Leider wird hier keine absolute Zahle genannt aber je leerer der Server und je Exotischer die Uhrzeit um so schwerer wird es den Status "aktiver Nutzer" zu bekommen, hier wurden vom Autor auch schon bedenken geäussert das auf leeren Servern noch mal zu überarbeiten.

Und auch hier stimmen auf wundersame weise wieder Zahlen und Fakten überein.


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Meinst mit Orginal Ultimate Online?
> Also WOW würde ich nicht als bescheidene Kopie bezeichnen.
> Es hatte schon seine Reize, aber mit Cata gings eher berg ab. Ich gebe ehrlich zu dass ich WOTLK auch als eines der besten Addons bezeichnen würde, da es einfach irgendwie Atmosphäre hatte von der Story. Was nicht heisst, das BC für mich schlecht war, es war auch sehr gut gewesen. In meinen Augen hat WOW schon seinen Höhepunkt mit Ende Lichking/Anfang Cata erreicht und pendelt sich wieder was nach unten, was auch damit zusammenhängt, dass es mehr Alternativen zu WOW gibt.
> 
> ...



 Was willst du denn ständig mit anderen Spielen von mir.

Ich mein o.k wenns um Rift geht kommt man um WoW leider nich drumrum bis auf das komische Währungs und Verzauberungssystem ist Rift ne 1 : 1 WoW kopie, jetzt wollen sie ja sogar noch das Kochen und Angeln kopieren.

Trotzdem weiss ich nich was du von mir willst das andere Spiele vieleicht mal F2P werden ?


----------



## corpescrust (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Was willst du denn ständig mit anderen Spielen von mir.
> 
> Ich mein o.k wenns um Rift geht kommt man um WoW leider nich drumrum bis auf das komische Währungs und Verzauberungssystem ist Rift ne 1 : 1 WoW kopie, jetzt wollen sie ja sogar noch das Kochen und Angeln kopieren.
> 
> Trotzdem weiss ich nich was du von mir willst das andere Spiele vieleicht mal F2P werden ?



Aber das interessiert doch niemanden als Endverbraucher wer von wem kopiert .

Gerade Blizzard kopiert sich sich seit Jahren selbst.
Na und ?
So lange das Endproduckt gut ist.

Den Leuten in diesem Forum gefällt Rift im Moment eben besser.


----------



## Quentaros (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Was willst du denn ständig mit anderen Spielen von mir.
> 
> Ich mein o.k wenns um Rift geht kommt man um WoW leider nich drumrum bis auf das komische Währungs und Verzauberungssystem ist Rift ne 1 : 1 WoW kopie, jetzt wollen sie ja sogar noch das Kochen und Angeln kopieren.
> 
> Trotzdem weiss ich nich was du von mir willst das andere Spiele vieleicht mal F2P werden ?



Gegenfrage, was möchtest du mit deinem Rift-Bashing erreichen?
Du kannst es noch und nöcher hier weiter fabulieren, wie schlecht Rift ist und eine minderwertige Kopie ist.
Dadurch wird WOW nicht besser und Rift nicht schlechter. 
Der von dir erhoffte Untergang von Rift wird wohl leider ausbleiben.

Zum Thema Kopie:
Bezeichnest du die heutigen fahrbaren Untersätze, auch Automobile genannt, ebenfalls als minderwertige Kopien gegenüber den Benz Patentmotorwagen Nummer 1 von 1885? 
Mit Sicherheit nicht, oder?

PS: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du diesen Thread "Granitstaub dicht!" mit gewisser Süffisanz hier eröffnet hast.

PPS: Warum ich das mit dem Free2play erwähnt habe, dass ich den Eindruck habe Free2Play bedeuted im Kontext "Spiel ist schlecht/ gar nicht erfolgreich". Was ich gehört habe ist, dass Pay2Play langsam ein Auslaufmodell werden könnte. Ob da was Wahres dran ist, kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Geht ja schon gut los, von 27 hochgeladenen Charakteren waren 21 nicht gelistet.
Ja, Rift Population ist sehr genau...


----------



## Quentaros (8. März 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Geht ja schon gut los, von 27 hochgeladenen Charakteren waren 21 nicht gelistet.
> Ja, Rift Population ist sehr genau...



Was ich erstaunlich finde, ist das der Englische Server Bloodiron ziemlich stark aufgeholt hat. Sonst waren die deutschen Server alle im oberen Bereich und die Englischen eher dünn besiedelt.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Nach etwa 10 Minuten 62 hochgeladene Charaktere, davon 45(!) nicht gelistet.
Da siehst du mal wie genau Rift Population ist... ^_^


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Was ich erstaunlich finde, ist das der Englische Server Bloodiron ziemlich stark aufgeholt hat. Sonst waren die deutschen Server alle im oberen Bereich und die Englischen eher dünn besiedelt.



Bloodiron ist mittlerweile die Anlaufstelle für PvP in Europa.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Mittlerweile fast 120 Charaktere der Liste hinzugefügt. Grob geschätzt sind auf Rift-Population vielleicht 30% - 40% der tatsächlichen, aktiven Charaktere gelistet. Zumindest im Falle von Brutwacht.
Da bleibt von deinen ganzen Behauptungen nicht besonders viel übrig Stixxxx 
Halten wir fest: dem offiziellen Server-Status nach steigen seit Dezember die aktiven Spielerzahlen.
Rift-Population ist nicht aussagekräftig da sehr ungenau. Tjoa, was zu beweisen war


----------



## Thestixxxx (8. März 2012)

Am besten wir warten mal die Tage ab ich hab auf Immerwacht bis jetzt keine Pyritdublone bekommen evtl. Ist das nur für Server die das Event schaffen vorgesehen. Leider gibts nichts offizielles dazu aber schon das Gerücht kann einen Run auf Brutwacht auslösen ehe der Server gesperrt wird.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

So, die 200 geknackt. Ich hab quasi die Population von Brutwacht um über 10% erhöht! Wicked sick! ^^
@ Stixxxx: hast du mit dem Posting versucht den nächsten Fakt, der deiner These der zusammenbrechenden Server widerspricht, durch eventuell irgendwelche plötzlich stattfindenden Server-Transfers wegen des Events zu widerlegen? Öhm, nein  *Zonkgeräusch einspiel*

Ich glaub man könnte dir die offiziellen, wirklichen Zahlen vor die Nase legen und du würdest immer noch versuchen sie zu widerlegen


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2012)

Was genau wird das hier, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## tekkon123 (8. März 2012)

Thestixxxx schrieb:


> Am besten wir warten mal die Tage ab ich hab auf Immerwacht bis jetzt keine Pyritdublone bekommen evtl. Ist das nur für Server die das Event schaffen vorgesehen. Leider gibts nichts offizielles dazu aber schon das Gerücht kann einen Run auf Brutwacht auslösen ehe der Server gesperrt wird.


GZ
Die richtige Quest annehmen und beenden hätte es auch getan.
Sind aber alles nur gerüchte.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Ein Thread bezüglich der nächsten Serverschließung inklusive Diskussion über die momentane Situation von Rift und die Lage der Spielerzahlen? Ist doch ok für ein Rift - Allgemeines Forum


----------



## tekkon123 (8. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was genau wird das hier, wenn man fragen darf?


Sowas passiert wenn mann Trolle füttert."Sack mit Nahrung hinter dem Rücken versteckt"


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2012)

Ich seh aktuell aber nur euch 2 (oder eher 4) irgendwelche Zahlen hin- und herwerfen bzw. Gründe, warum diese Zahlen aussagekräftig oder eben doch nicht sind und warum die Seite von der sie stammen die Realität korrekt abbildet bzw. warum nicht

Nun gut...weiterhin lieb und brav sein, ich schau jetzt hier einfach mal ein wenig mit^^


----------



## Lari (8. März 2012)

Schau dir die Posts von Stixxxx vor der Thread-Eröffnung an, dann weißt du mit welcher Intention dieser Thread eröffnet wurde.
Ich bin dann hier aktiv, weils Spaß macht alles zu widerlegen, was er so behauptet  Troll-Destroyer 

Edit: mittlerweile allein die Wächterseite um 30% vergrößert.


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (8. März 2012)

Hab mir Rift am WE gekauft. Finds ganz nett gemacht. Ist ein gutes Spiel, nicht hervorragend, aber sehr gut!


----------



## Skortex (8. März 2012)

Ob steigende oder sinkende Spielerzahlen, Rift hat seine Anhänger und das zu recht, es ist ein schönes Spiel.
Was diesen Trollthread angeht, naja ich empfinde es als gut, dass Trion Server schließt oder zu Trial-Servern macht.
Warum auch die verbliebene Community auf den leeren Servern verrotten lassen?

Da kann sich Blizzard eine Scheibe von abschneiden, aber sie fürchten wohl die böse Presse, wenn es heißt Server X,Y und Z wurden geschlossen.
Naja wieso auch einfach so schließen, wenn man der Community noch 20 Euro aus der Tasche leiern kann für nen Serverwechsel.


----------



## Düstermond (9. März 2012)

Mir ist eigentlich wurscht, ob Server geschlossen werden oder nicht. Fakt ist, dass man grundsätzlich sowieso nur die Population von eigenen Servern mitbekommt und auch nur diese wirklich wichtig ist.
Ein Spiel mit einem Server und 2000 Abonnenten erlebt sich für den einzelnen Spieler genauso gut wie ein Spiel mit 20 Servern und 20000 Abonnenten. Und das die Spieler mehr zusammengepfercht werden, ist ein guter Schritt.
Ich zumindest sitze lieber mal 5min in der Warteschlage, statt gähnende Leere auf dem Server vorzufinden.

Beispiel?
Dieses Bild (http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2824/9t4kghri_jpg.htm) findet man in der offenen Welt vor, wenn man, auch nicht zur Primetime, auf den Server "Brutwacht" geht.


----------



## myxir21 (9. März 2012)

Thestixxxx trollt hier nur rum, weil er seit ein paar Wochen sein Lieblingsingleplayerspiel SWTOR sterben sieht.



Nennt man ablenken von dem eigentlichen Problem


----------



## Quentaros (9. März 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Thestixxxx trollt hier nur rum, weil er seit ein paar Wochen sein Lieblingsingleplayerspiel SWTOR sterben sieht.
> 
> 
> 
> Nennt man ablenken von dem eigentlichen Problem



Ich dachte sein Lieblingsspiel wäre WOW, zumindest las ich das aus seinen Post heraus.


----------



## Firun (9. März 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Troll-Destroyer
> .



Wir bräuchten mehr von deiner Art .. .


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. März 2012)

Was passiert eigentlich mit Charakteren, die sich auf Servern befinden, die geschlossen werden, während man Rift nicht mehr spielt?


----------



## Thestixxxx (9. März 2012)

Früher ist man dann auf dem Loginsrcreen gelandet z.Z. Werden die Server nicht mehr direkt geschlossen sondern einfach für alle neuen Charaktere gesperrt um schlechte Presse und verärgerte Spieler zu vermeiden, und man bekommt dann ingame die Meldung das man auf nem Trialserver ist mit den entprechenden Konsequenzen.

Also die Charakterdaten bleiben auf jeden Falll weiter gespeichert wens jetzt darum geht.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (9. März 2012)

Joa, darum ging es mir in erster Linie. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

